# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Servicios  Asesoramiento en instalación de cultivo de tomate indeterminado

## CONSULTOR AGRARIO

Brindamos servicios de asesoramiento para instalación y manejo de tomate indeterminado en costa y sierra (hasta 2000 msnm). Asímismo asesoramos pruebas con híbridos importados para tomates determinados de alto rendimiento. 
Informes: 
Ing. Angelo Soto Tarazona
RPC 989155793
Teléfonos: 4481239 (Lima)- 2355195 (Barranca) adriansoto75@hotmail.comTemas similares: semilla de tomate indeterminado Tomate Indeterminado Chile ASESORAMIENTO EN CULTIVO DE ARANDANOS Asesoramiento tecnico en el cultivo de paprika semilla de tomate indeterminado

----------

